# Help!!! Name My New boy and girl!



## anaya (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you help me name my little boy? And girl? They are new. Any name suggestions would be wonderful!!! This is my little girl.














And here is my bOy














Breann Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Toast and Harper


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Aww, they are adorable! Especially the little girl! (She looks like my Roxi :3)
Female:
Luna, Moon, Eclipse, Holly, Dixie, Lola, Lotte (Lottie), Maci, Heidi, Mocha

Male:
Bailey, Cody, Shadow, Ty, Bandit, Ali, Alfie, Alvin

Thats all I can think of for now


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Toast, yes! The Toast army must grow so they can achieve total domination of Toastyness! Voltage would be proud. Lol.

As for the boy, Munchie?


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww your boy looks so much like my Rumpelstiltsking they are cuties I want a siamese rat eventually  Names suggestions......

For the girl: Ying, Yang, Clarice, Stellaluna, Jasmine, Roxanne, Fiona, Willimina, Scarlet, Magnolia

For the boy: Sky, Maverick (heard that rat name yesterday) Remy, Tye, Ghost

Duo Names: Bonnie and Clyde, Ricky and Lucy, Jack and Rose, Satine and Christian, Cookies and Cream, Pancakes and Syrup, Vertigo and Deja Vu


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Lilla & Cole 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

The Doctor and Madame Bovary.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

How's about Snow and Prince, as in White and Charming...


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

A fellow OAT fan, Rat Daddy?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## QuattroRattiesBabies (Aug 18, 2013)

Girl names - Lily, Elora, Wendy, Marshmellow, Gorgeous Boy names - Finn, Loki, Coco, Frankie, BlazeHope these suggestions helps!


----------



## anaya (Aug 11, 2013)

I have Decided to name them Scarlet and Remy


----------



## annitheawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

Katniss(girl) and Peeta(boy)? (if your a hunger games fan Other names: Luka, Noli, Oliver, Simba, Nims


----------



## annitheawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

oh. nevermind then


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

They're so cute. >w<


----------

